# Berlin Summer Cube Days 2017



## Applecow (Apr 2, 2017)

Hi!

The Berlin Summer Cube Days 2017 have officially been announced!
They will take place on June 10th and 11th.
For more information and registration please visit the website:
https://cubecomp.de/bo17/en

We look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## FinnGamer (Apr 2, 2017)

I'll be there! 

The links somehow redirects to the 2016 version, so I recommend copy pasting it into the address bar and not clicking on it.


----------

